# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Holby City has a new boss

## Perdita

Casualty is currently searching for a new series producer on the popular BBC soap opera.

The new series producer will oversee production and delivery of the show, working alongside the drama teams, managing studios and locations, and overseeing the editorial development of scripts and episodes.

The new appointee will take over from Casualty's previous showrunner Lucy Raffety.

The news has been confirmed by a BBC Studios' spokesperson, who told Digital Spy: "Lucy Raffety is leaving after a successful, BAFTA-wining stint on the show, so we are recruiting a replacement."

BBC Studios have also confirmed that Jane Wallbank has been appointed as Holby City's new series producer, who has already started work and taken over from predecessor Kate Hall.

Meanwhile, EastEnders boss Kate Oates has been recently appointed as Head of Continuing Drama at BBC Studios.

Kate became Senior Executive Producer for EastEnders, Holby City and Casualty in August last year, but is now in creative control of BBC One's daytime soap Doctors, BBC Scotland's River City and Welsh language soap Pobol y Cwm.

"I love working with all the talent at EastEnders, Holby City and Casualty, and can't wait to get working creatively with the teams at Pobol y Cwm, Doctors and River City," Kate said in a statement.

BBC Studios' director of content Ralph Lee added: "Kate is an exceptional talent and I'm delighted she is taking on this important role for BBC Studios."

Casualty airs on Saturday nights on BBC One. Holby City airs on Tuesday nights at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

